# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مهم ترین راهکار برای افزایش سرعت تست زنی

## saeed211

سلام بچه ها 
وقتتون بخیر
میخواستم اینجا همگی از تجربه هامون برا افزایش سرعت تست زنی بگیم...غیر از تسلط کافی چه شیوه هایی وجود داره ؟

----------


## مسیح

> سلام بچه ها 
> وقتتون بخیر
> میخواستم اینجا همگی از تجربه هامون برا افزایش سرعت تست زنی بگیم...غیر از تسلط کافی چه شیوه هایی وجود داره ؟


بنظر من یه مورد که میتونه کمک کنه توجه به نکته های ساده  و تعریف هاست که میتونه بعضی گزینه ها رو رد کنه یا حتی راه حل رو ساده تر کنه و نیاز به فرمول و راه حل های طولانی نباشه ...

----------


## mohammad.sa

به قول مهندس دیبازر علم باعث افزایش سرعت میشه نه نکته های تستی

----------


## SkyWalker313

دقت به صورت سوال خودش نصف حل تسته
مشکل خیلی از کنکوریا اینه که سوالو با دقت نمی خونن

----------


## hani joon

چطوری بعصیا روزی ۸۰۰ تا تست میزنن

----------


## amin1441

> چطوری بعصیا روزی ۸۰۰ تا تست میزنن


به سختی! (جدی گفتم :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## Irandokht

> چطوری بعصیا روزی ۸۰۰ تا تست میزنن



شما بايد حدود ٢٥ تست ديني و زبان رو در ١٥ دقيقه جواب بدين! يعني هر ١ ساعت ١٠٠ تست! اين يعني روزي با ٤ ساعت درس خوندن راحت به ٤٠٠ تست ميرسيد. حالا فكر كنيد كسي كه روزي ١٢ ساعت درس ميخونه علاوه بر اين ١٢ ساعت ٢٠٠ تست زيست هم ميرسه بزنه و ١٠٠ تا هم رياضي و فيزيك 
كار سختيه  ولي ممكنه! خيلي ها تا ١٤ ساعت ميخونن

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

خداوندا  :Yahoo (65):  خودت عنایتی کن ...

----------


## new-song

سرعت تست زنی چه میکنه با آدما ادم سر وقتش بزنه بهتره :Yahoo (19):

----------


## new-song

من که دوست دارم بجای کنکور فقط آهنگ گوش کنم برم رشته ی هنر بهتر نیست؟

----------


## new-song

چقد سخته نمیشه جای کنکور فقط عملی کار بکنی و یاد بگیری رشته ی تحصیلیتو؟

----------


## Matin VT

> من که دوست دارم بجای کنکور فقط آهنگ گوش کنم برم رشته ی هنر بهتر نیست؟


یعنی نوع تبلیغ شخمی تر نبود؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## matrooke

اینکه خیلی از راه هارو توی ذهنتون برید من خودم نصف راه حل قبل اینکه بیاد برسه به قلم تو ذهنم انجام میشد
چند وقته میخوام سوالاته کنکورو بزارم با حل اینطوری اما وقت نمیکنم
ان شالله یاهمینجا میزارم یا فیلمشو کانال
راه حلش هم تست زیاد+یاد گرفتن راه های متفاوت حل یک تست مثلا از طریق خواندن دقق پاسخنامه ها

----------

